# video podcast



## jtroiano2006 (Mar 2, 2006)

In addition to the current podcast selections, I would like to see video podcasts added to the Tivo lineup including:
Twit.tv
Labrats
dltv
revision 3 (diggnation as well as other shows)
command N
macbreak


----------

